
How awesome ended up with Lua and not Guile – Julien Danjou [pdf] - ciconia
https://julien.danjou.info/talks/How_awesome_ended_with_Lua_and_not_Guile.pdf
======
sitkack
Lua has by the far the cleanest embedding story of any scripting language.
This isn't about Lua the language succeeding, but the Lua developers being low
enough on the difficulty gradient to be included into another codebase.

~~~
agumonkey
similarly many reports say that php invaded the web because it was cheaper and
easier to deploy and run, perl was way better as a language but just a tad too
costly

